# TwinCat3 Beckhoff "Add route to remote system failed ADS Error 1804 (0x70C)"



## joburger (12 Juni 2018)

*TwinCat3 Beckhoff "Add route to remote system failed ADS Error 1804 (0x70C)"*

für Deutsch siehe unten

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi everyone, I will post in English as my German writing skills are not so good but below you can find my post Google translated for your convenience. Replies in both German and English are very welcome!

I have a problem connecting with a Beckhoff CX5120. Two months ago together with the help of an expert PLC programmer (I am a complete beginner) I set up the Beckhoff PLC to run a simple program. I managed to connect my laptop running TwinCat 3 to make modifications to the script and upload it to the PLC. However now, two months later, I am again trying to make some modifications to the program and although nothing has happened or changed in the past months it is not working anymore. When I first started with the PLC I remember I had some connection problems but I managed to solve them in the end and everything was working as it should. 

However now when I try to connect to the PLC while the PLC computer is in Config mode it works, but as soon as I switch to Run mode the connection stops working. When I first start TwinCat with the PLC connected it shows the name (CX-2X61C0) of the PLC computer and everything seems in order. When I then Build the solution also there are no error messages. However if I then either press Activate Configuration or Restart TwinCat in Run Mode it does not give me any error messages but also it does not work and I cannot login. If I then select again the CX-2X61C0 from the dropdown menu it shows _"CX-2X61C0 (ERROR)"_. Finally if I try to do Restore Connection it gives me the following error message: *Add route to remote system failed ADS Error 1804 (0x70C). *Furthermore the green/blue gear icon which is in the bottom corner turns red. At this moment I also cannot connect to the PLC computer anymore and I have to manually go on to the PLC computer (by connecting a screen and keyboard to the CX5120) and switch there from Run mode to Config mode. As soon as I switch back I can again see the PLC in TwinCat without an error. 

I have been trying everything from creating a new project file to restarting multiple times but I cannot get it to work which is very frustrating because everything worked fine 2 months ago! If anyone has some ideas for solutions I would be very happy to hear them, thanks in advance!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

GERMAN: 

Hallo allerseits, ich werde auf Englisch posten, da meine deutschen Schreibfertigkeiten nicht so gut sind, aber unten findest du meinen Beitrag Google übersetzt für deine Bequemlichkeit. Antworten in Deutsch und Englisch sind sehr willkommen!


Ich habe ein Problem mit der Verbindung mit einem Beckhoff CX5120. Vor zwei Monaten habe ich zusammen mit einem erfahrenen SPS-Programmierer (ich bin ein absoluter Neuling) die Beckhoff-SPS eingerichtet, um ein einfaches Programm zu starten. Ich habe es geschafft, meinen Laptop mit TwinCat 3 zu verbinden, um Änderungen am Skript vorzunehmen und es auf die SPS hochzuladen. Aber jetzt, zwei Monate später, versuche ich wieder einige Änderungen am Programm vorzunehmen und obwohl in den letzten Monaten nichts passiert oder geändert wurde, funktioniert es nicht mehr. Als ich anfing mit der SPS zu arbeiten, erinnerte ich mich, dass ich einige Verbindungsprobleme hatte, aber ich schaffte es, sie am Ende zu lösen und alles funktionierte wie es sollte.


Aber jetzt, wenn ich versuche, eine Verbindung zur SPS herzustellen, während der SPS-Computer im Konfigurationsmodus ist, funktioniert es, aber sobald ich in den Ausführungsmodus umschalte, funktioniert die Verbindung nicht mehr. Wenn ich TwinCat zum ersten Mal mit der angeschlossenen SPS starte, wird der Name (CX-2X61C0) des SPS-Computers angezeigt und alles scheint in Ordnung zu sein. Wenn ich dann die Lösung baue gibt es auch keine Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ich dann im Run-Modus entweder auf Konfiguration aktivieren oder TwinCat neu starten klicke, bekomme ich keine Fehlermeldungen, aber es funktioniert auch nicht und ich kann mich nicht anmelden. Wenn ich dann erneut den CX-2X61C0 aus dem Dropdown-Menü auswähle, erscheint "CX-2X61C0 (ERROR)". Schließlich, wenn ich versuche, Verbindung wiederherzustellen, gibt es mir die folgende Fehlermeldung: Hinzufügen Route zu Remote-System fehlgeschlagen ADS Fehler 1804 (0x70C). Außerdem wird das grün / blaue Zahnradsymbol in der unteren Ecke rot. In diesem Moment kann ich auch keine Verbindung mehr zum SPS-Computer herstellen und muss manuell zum SPS-Computer wechseln (indem ich einen Bildschirm und eine Tastatur an den CX5120 anschließe) und dort vom Betriebsmodus in den Konfigurationsmodus wechseln. Sobald ich zurückwechsle, kann ich die SPS in TwinCat wieder fehlerfrei sehen.


Ich habe alles ausprobiert, von der Erstellung einer neuen Projektdatei bis hin zum Neustart, aber ich kann es nicht zur Arbeit bringen, was sehr frustrierend ist, weil vor zwei Monaten alles gut geklappt hat! Wenn jemand einige Ideen für Lösungen hat, würde ich mich sehr freuen, sie zu hören, danke im Voraus!


----------



## oliver.tonn (12 Juni 2018)

The red LED shows, that the TwinCAT service has stopped (Not only the PLC program). To me it looks like an error (e.g. division by zero) in the PLC program happend. Do you get any error messages in visual studio. Are you able to establish a connection to the CX via CERHOST (Win CE) or remote desktop (Win 7)?


----------



## joburger (12 Juni 2018)

The only error message I get is: "Add route to remote system failed ADS Error 1804 (0x70C)"
It does not show any errors when I built the project and I used this particular program successfully before so I think it cannot be in the program code.

I can connect via Remote Desktop but only when the PLC is in Config mode. When I try to switch to Run mode and it does not work I can also not connect to Remote Desktop anymore.
Also when I try to ping the CX it only works when it is in Config mode (blue light) not when it is set to Run mode (green light).


----------



## Guga (13 Juni 2018)

Your Post #3 suggests that you are using your regular network port you use for the connection with the laptop as EtherCAT-device.
As some informations are missing I assume you use TC3. Nevertheless the steps are similar with TC2

So please check in the IO adapter tab the correct linking.
Also - as this would only explain why the TwinCAT Icon is switching to red. Here it would be most likely as OliverTonn mentioned a division by zero or similar.

=> Maybe the best ist you make a new project and go step by step forward (as you mentioned that you are not an expert).

Guga


----------

